#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-11-29
<pleia2> of course
<pleia2> have to save thems eggs from the evil piggies
<MarkDude> Understandable.
 * MarkDude is being productive by mixing social media and football
<MarkDude> football watching is in the lead at the moment
<pleia2> hehe
<jdeslip> I hear they are making a special christmas edition of angry birds :)
<DarkwingDuck> yay
<MarkDude> aaditya, give Suzanne access to the wiki- I think she'll hep plan a party
<MarkDude> help
<MarkDude> Jono's hella loud music deal is this Friday- who wants to go see it in the City
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> Dangerous G said he would go into the mosh pit this time
<jledbetter> Hella loud, eh?
<MarkDude> jledbetter, yes. Very, very  loud
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/user/severedfifth#p/a/u/2/YwMPx5rQ6IE
<MarkDude> hey nUboon2Age want to go hear some real loud music on Friday?
<aaditya> MarkDude: created an account for suzanne and send details to her gmail.
<MarkDude> Cool deal
<MarkDude> aaditya, are you making it to Jono on Friday?
<MarkDude> Nixie might make
<MarkDude> it
<MarkDude> Hopefully grantbow also- showing us his mosh skillz
<MarkDude> sp / mosh skillz/ *mad* mosh skillz
<aaditya> MarkDude: I'm likely to show up at Jono's on Friday
<aaditya> s/send/sent/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-11-30
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: where/when is the muzak going down?
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: any chance i could catch a ride w/ you to Jono's?
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158257237548249
<MarkDude> Is that viewable?
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: i was able to bring up that web page if that's what you mean, thanks!
<MarkDude> Yes nUboon2Age
<seidos> anybody interested in sponsoring a wannabe monk with a peaceful place to stay and 1 meal a day?  or have an idea where I might find gainful employment?
<iheartubuntu> Hello all! Having some probs with my sisters computer. About a month ago, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 on her system. It previously had half XP, half 10.04 on it. After installing 10.10, she noticed all sorts of problems.
<iheartubuntu> program crashes, updates not working, etc
<iheartubuntu> it got to the point where firefox and ubuntu software center would no longer load up
<iheartubuntu> then her computer would not shut down or turn on, without repeated attempts.
<iheartubuntu> Ive tried most everything I can think of.
<iheartubuntu> Ive written the hard drive to zeros
<jtatum> if it happens with a livecd, it's probably not a software problem
<iheartubuntu> installed 10.10, 10.04, 9.10 etc with errors each time on install (with livecd)
<iheartubuntu> both burned discs and official ubuntu discs
<iheartubuntu> today i decided to try some alt discs, the install goes great, no errors, but things crash once in ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> there have been errors on livecd installs... something about the dvd drive is screwed up or the hard drive could be a problem
<pleia2> any problems in windows?
<iheartubuntu> today, after installing with alt disc, i try to install updates and get this error... "Segmentation faulty tree"
<iheartubuntu> she hates windows :)
<iheartubuntu> i havent yet attempted windows but that was going to be my last resort
<pleia2> well it sounds a lot like a hardware problem
<iheartubuntu> do you think hardware or hard drive?
<pleia2> but if windows was working it would partially rule that out
<pleia2> hard to say
<iheartubuntu> the dvd drives (two of them) seem fine to me
<iheartubuntu> i even changed the motherboard bios battery
<pleia2> it's probably not the optical drives
<pleia2> most likely harddrive or ram, possibly motherboard
<jtatum> psu, ram, cpu, motherboard...
<pleia2> try doing some ram tests?
<iheartubuntu> theres 3gb memory on it... two 1gb and two 512
<pleia2> there are also harddrive tests you can do, there are a few diagnostic livecds out there
<iheartubuntu> yes, ive done some hard drives tests and they all check out OK
<pleia2> and memory tests?
<iheartubuntu> i left my 10# sledge hammer at home too, so thats not an option
<iheartubuntu> i have not tried mem tests yet
<iheartubuntu> should i use the one from the livecd?
<pleia2> yeah, that's fine
<iheartubuntu> there was no problems when this was a dual boot setup. both sides worked fine.
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if something became dislodged with her transporting the box. its a heavy beast
<pleia2> well, reinstalling an OS is a major burden on the hardware
<pleia2> or that
<pleia2> if there was memory or harddrive corruption, it's not unusual that it would surface during a reinstall we're you're writing to the disk a lot and using the memory heavily
<iheartubuntu> would hard drive problems appear on a hard drive test?
<pleia2> probably
<iheartubuntu> maybe i should do more than the 2 min and 10 minute tests
<iheartubuntu> on the hard drive
<akk> Have you checked things like dmesg for error messages, maybe run memtest before booting?
<iheartubuntu> no i havent
<iheartubuntu> i do notice the system is extremely fast after writing the drive to zeros.
<akk> You mean you run some program (off a live cd or something?) that zeroes the drive, then reinstall?
<iheartubuntu> yes, with parted magicisc
<iheartubuntu> from the ultimate rescue disc
<iheartubuntu> ultimate boot disc?
<iheartubuntu> anyways it was parted magic.
<iheartubuntu> took about an hour
<iheartubuntu> then reinstalled ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> still same problems. so i tried the alt disc and had no errors. the install on the live disc seems to get hung up on particular files to install
<iheartubuntu> and retrying those files does not do anything.
<iheartubuntu> gonna try the mem tests next :) thanks!
<akk> I think your goal at this point should be to identify the error (e.g. run hardware testing apps), rather than re-re-installing.
<akk> So dmesg, errors in other /var/log files, a good long memtest run, maybe smart tools on the disk.
<iheartubuntu> OK thanks akk. i will also check to reseat mem and drive connections
<iheartubuntu> is there a particulr dmesg option that would give me some useful info in my case?
<akk> no, dmesg just dumps a big log of what's been going on
<akk> kinda like /var/log/messages but slightly different
<akk> and you want to look for anything that looks like an error message.
<iheartubuntu> ok will do thank you
<akk> You can start by looking at only the last few lines, e.g. dmesg | tail -50 for the last 50 lines
<akk> and you can also try tail -f /var/log/messages, then keep that going in a terminal while you do other stuff you think will fail
<akk> and see if any messages show up when the failures happen
<iheartubuntu> should i reboot and then do this? or i can do it now with that system on for a while
<akk> you can do it any time, no need to reboot
<akk> The key is that you want to see errors after one of these problems has occurred.
<akk> So on a fresh boot where nothing has gone wrong, there's likely nothing to see.
<iheartubuntu> so i started the mem test
<iheartubuntu> i did do dmesg first.
<iheartubuntu> and i saw something that said "cant allocate mem resource"
<iheartubuntu> another line said "cannot allocate resource for eisa slot 1"
<iheartubuntu> so now i am trying the memtest
<iheartubuntu> and immediately a ton of errors.
<akk> memtest is always good to run
<iheartubuntu> in fact everything is an error
<akk> ooh! any error at all from memtest is really bad
<akk> normally it runs for hours with zero errors
<akk> so it sounds like you've found the problem
<iheartubuntu> i talked to my sis just now. so did the computer fall in any way while transporting it?
<iheartubuntu> "yes. when i had to hit the brakes. the computer flipped forward"
<iheartubuntu> this sucker must weigh 35 pounds.
<iheartubuntu> if it flipped, something is going to go wrong
<iheartubuntu> so could this be a mem error or more?
<iheartubuntu> potentially, could i take out one mem stick and see if i get the errors? and continue with this idea until we get no mem errors?
<akk> Yes.
<akk> Remember RAM is very sensitive to static
<akk> so it's a good idea to ground yourself to the case or power supply before fiddling with the RAM
<aaditya> nUboon2Age: yes, I'll confirm my attendance by friday afternoon.
<aaditya> nUboon2Age: the only catch might be that I end up staying in SF till really late. Last time I got back at 5am.
<iheartubuntu> ok, so went through all the mem chips and slots and found one chip to have the errors.
<akk> If you haven't already tried, it might be worth plugging it back in to see if the errors go away, in case it just got knocked a little loose.
<iheartubuntu> obviously i didnt run the new setup for very long but after 5 min no errors, which was good to see. i'll try installing ubuntu from a livecd now and see what happens
<trippedoutfish> Hey guys I need some help grub got me stuck at the grub rescue command and i cant boot
<dragon> trippedoutfish: did you make a change to your system recently?
<trippedoutfish> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and then it updated itself with what i think is something called grub 2.0
<trippedoutfish> I had windows 7 on it and just added the ubuntu for dual boot
<iheartubuntu> install of 10.04.1 was quick and zero errors this time.
<dragon> trippedoutfish: 10.04? The latest is 10.10 though.
<dragon> trippedoutfish: you were using wubi?
<trippedoutfish> Yeah i used wubi
<dragon> iheartubuntu: did you use wubi as well?
<dragon> trippedoutfish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<iheartubuntu> no wubi
<iheartubuntu> for me
<iheartubuntu> 10.04 installed great. all updates are installing without error as well.
<dragon> yes, they've been working fine for me normally, but now I'd be cautious against using wubi.
<dragon> It must not hurt the systems.
<dragon> trippedoutfish: did you try following that forum post?
<trippedoutfish> yeah im still downloading it to make a cd
<dragon> trippedoutfish: don't you already have a LiveCD?
<dragon> Eureka: help
<Eureka> dragon: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Eureka> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon> Two replies?
<trippedoutfish> no when you install with wubi it just downlaods and installs straight on the computer
<jtatum> dragon: one reply is supybot builtin help, one comes from encyclopedia
<jtatum> !help
<Eureka> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon> makes sense. So supybot's builtin doesn't get triggered by ! alone.
<jtatum> dragon: that's right. most ubuntu supybots are configured to respond to nick and @, and the encyclopedia plugin is usually configured to respond to nick and !.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-01
<iheartubuntu> thanks everyone for the help!! :)
<jledbetter> I wish I had "!help" rl
<aaditya> jtatum: no theme :(
<jtatum> aaditya, no theme?
<aaditya> yes, all I see is white background and all relevant HTML elements, but looks like the CSS has been deleted.
<jtatum> browser/os?
<jtatum> oh... hmm
<jtatum> that might be me
<jtatum> sec
<aaditya> I believe it's because it's looking for CSS under ubuntu-ca.org/
<aaditya> firefox and chromium, on Ubuntu of course.
<aaditya> hello rbarot__
<jtatum> aaditya, try now :)
<aaditya> jtatum: works!
<aaditya> the text on the right side under the logo is wrapped, but that's a minor
<aaditya> Theme looks awesome. Wow, this was quick.
<aaditya> hello rbarot_
<jtatum> proxy is a giant pain :P too much to try to rewrite. i'm thinking editing host file may be the best way :)
<rbarot_> hi .. I am in india now
<aaditya> rbarot_: yes, how's it going there?
<aaditya> jtatum: hm, avoiding proxy would be better. I'm not sure how Linode works, but host file solution sounds like the way to go.
<rbarot_> its going awesome..busy with family gathering and all
<aaditya> rbarot_: that sounds fun!
<aaditya> rbarot_: I'm working with Zend to do a meetup at Y! this month. Guess you won't be back by then.
<rbarot_> aaditya: yes it is. Howz everything else going
<aaditya> rbarot_: will you be back by the Jan meetup? I'm thinking of another Ubuntu related meetup then.
<rbarot_> that is really good. I guess i couldnt make it this time though. of course
<aaditya> alright, we'll continue the discussion later.
<aaditya> have fun there!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/HolidayPeaceFaire edited
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: cool, that's the event you were talking about at the ubuntu hour, right?
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: si amiga
<jtatum> happy mailman day
<MarkDude> jtatum, should we use some PC term for the chicks also?
<MarkDude> Like mailpeoples, or letter folks or sumthin'? :D
<jtatum> the first of every month is the day when mailman emails you list reminders for every list you're subscribed to :)
<MarkDude> Most inanimate objects are given a female persona tho. Like ships, airplanes, etc
<pleia2> mailman is the name of the software :)
<MarkDude> shh pleia2
 * MarkDude is just glad he did not call it GNU mailman 
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-02
<dragon> trippedoutfish: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-ca
<trippedoutfish> catastrophe: Why thank you :D
<yantrashilpi> 'morning everyone.
<nhaines> yantrashilpi: Good morning.
<yantrashilpi> nhaines: Hope everything is well... I forget are you in the bay area?
<yantrashilpi> was wondering when our next ubuntu hour was going to be.
<pleia2> yantrashilpi: there will be one in san francisco on wednesday
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california has the list of upcoming stuff
<yantrashilpi> i'm assuming that's a week from now :)... I unfortunately don't have the DeLorean that Marty had access to.
<yantrashilpi> or the plutonium
<pleia2> yes, on the 8th
<jdeslip> World of Goo is now for sale in the Software Center.  I highly recommend it.  Awesome awesome game.
<yantrashilpi> got it, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> yantrashilpi: I'm in the LA area actually.  :)
<nhaines> Also World of Goo is great and I recommend it as well.  :)
<yantrashilpi> nhaines: ahh yes I remember now, we were talking about it a few weeks back.
<jussi> oh, I forgot to ask, is osmos available for sale in the SC yet?
<jdeslip> jussi: I don't think so.
<jdeslip> only 5 apps total for sale right now
<jussi> someone should get them onboard
<jussi> jdeslip: what are they?
 * jussi is on the phone atm. so sorry if replies are slow
<jdeslip> Brukkon, Vendetta Online and World of Goo (which are all games)
<jdeslip> Fluendo DVD Player and Fluendo Coded Packs
<jdeslip> codec that is
<iheartubuntu> osmos is pretty cool. i brought it over on my netbook on thanksgiving to my folks house and people said it looked lame, next thing you know everyone wanted to try it!
<iheartubuntu> steel storm is pretty neat game too.
<iheartubuntu> the new version of tuxcart is nice as well! :p
<nhaines> I don't see any purchasable apps in Software Center over here.  I know my laptop has two apps listed.
<jdeslip> nhaines: Is your machine Maverick?  Paid apps don't show on Lucid and below
<nhaines> jdeslip: all my machines are running Ubuntu 10.10 and have a "For Purchase" icon.
<nhaines> Which is why I can see two apps on my laptop.
<jdeslip> Strange that they don't show up :/
<MarkDude> aaditya, can I ask you a php question?
<MarkDude> http://zareason.com/shop/Submit-Action-Shots.html Why does the pic appear on a few machines just fine, and wont render on my Chrome or FF browser
<MarkDude> Or anyone else that knows more php than me, which is basically everybody
<pleia2> MarkDude: the image URL is https://zareason.com/shop/admin/getfile.php?file=%2FMarkinpenguininBART500.JPG
<pleia2> which gives normal users "access denined"
<pleia2> denied
<pleia2> are you logged in to some kind of zareason administrative interface when you do your tests that work?
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/WhoDoesWhat edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Website edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Planet edited
<MarkDude> ty very much pleia2 - we have someone trying to fix it
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> team reports are due saturday morning, so if anyone has anything to add: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/10/November
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/November (nonexistent) | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/10/November edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/Current edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05 edited
<jledbetter> I'll actually be in town this month but guessing no hours or such the last week of the year ;)
<pleia2> there is one down in Santa Cruz on the 29th
<pleia2> and the SF one will go on as scheduled (dec 8th)
<jledbetter> Great!
<seidos> speaking of SF, where can I buy some seeds for spinach, lettuce, and potatoes.  wait, potatoes i just need to bury a potato, right?
<seidos> and some silliness for your viewing pleasure/!pleasure:  http://www.youtube.com/user/BalloonShop#p/u/81/xgLvHAKJJF0
<akk> I usually go to hardware stores like OSH, or Target, for plants, but seeds you can probably get even at Safeway or Walgreens.
<akk> And yeah, I think for potatoes you can cut into sections and bury them (haven't tried it myself).
<seidos> yeah, i couldn't find an OSH in san francisco.  i don't get what the whole so san francisco thing is.  anyway, i found something close:  http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&q=gardening&sll=37.782112,-122.480049&sspn=0.076655,0.154324&ie=UTF8&t=h&rq=1&ev=zi&radius=5.06&split=1&hq=gardening&hnear=&ll=37.783028,-122.484469&spn=0.019163,0.038581&z=15&iwloc=D
<seidos> which was very surprising
<akk> I remember when I worked in SF and it was impossible to buy hardware, and I kept having to drive to the south bay for auto parts.
<akk> There's probably a Target or similar at Serramonte.
<pleia2> there are a few Ace hardware stores around here
<pleia2> beyond that we tend to go to specialty stores, electric, lighting, etc (cater to contractors and individuals)
<akk> I'm sure there are nurseries somewhere in SF, but you shouldn't need to find a specialty nursery just to buy seeds.
<akk> Of course you can buy seeds online too.
<pleia2> there is a fancy grocery store in the basement of the westfield that probably sells seeds too
<seidos> well, it's probably good to buy seeds at a nursery, support the mom and pop stores, instead of the faceless corporations
<seidos> they couldn't charge that much more, could they?
<akk> Seeds are fairly cheap even from an expensive nursery.
<seidos> yeah, i would think
<akk> $4-5/bag maybe from an expensive place, $2 from a place like a supermarket.
<seidos> so hey, if you guys are bored, you can look up your <ominous-echo>mayan horoscope</ominous-echo>:  http://13moon.com/decoder.htm
<iheartubuntu> someone said seeds?
<iheartubuntu> seidos... i recommend baker creek seeds. they are well known back east and i think they opened up a flagship store somewhere near you... peteluma?
<iheartubuntu> http://rareseeds.com/
<iheartubuntu> http://rareseeds.com/petaluma-seed-bank/
<iheartubuntu> might make for a fun excursion
<iheartubuntu> im sure they have garlic bulbs and potato "seeds"
<iheartubuntu> the potatos in the store have been treated and most likely wont grow.
<iheartubuntu> although if you get some organic potatos from whole foods or similar store you might have luck if they werent treated
<iheartubuntu> potatoes
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> I would also like to recommend Freedom Seeds down here in Pasadena. http://freedomseeds.org/
<iheartubuntu> A small family that grows their own crops (6000 lbs a year) at their home is also now selling heirloom and open pollinated seeds
<iheartubuntu> All of the seeds Ive bought from both companies have done very well.
<iheartubuntu> There is also PLENTY of free seeds all over the internet if you "dig" around. lots of seed exchanges. I found one lady up in canada who grows strickly russian varieties of tomatoes... and she sent me some seeds.
<iheartubuntu> im looking through my links now for some free seed sites
<pleia2> that's pretty cool
<iheartubuntu> http://www.seedsofchange.com/ guarantees their seeds to be organic since they grow and collect the seeds themselves (as does freedom seeds)
<iheartubuntu> If you dont have a lot of space, consider square foot gardening.. http://www.squarefootgardening.com/
 * MarkDude has the cape goosberry seeds that are almost ready
<iheartubuntu> free tomato seeds here (SASE) ... http://wintersown.org/wseo1/YourChoiceTomatoSASE.html
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-03
<iheartubuntu> i remember nhaines or someone here was an HDD expert? ive got a baraccuda seagate drive thats not showing up anymore. i dont know if its fried or what. anything i can do to get it working again? gparted cannot see it. seagate utilities found on ultimate boot cd cannot find it either.
<iheartubuntu> when i try installing ubuntu it says i need hard drive drivers and gives me a list to pick from, but i have no clue which one to use
<seidos> iheartubuntu, that's great, but i'm in san francisco now, and looking for something local.  btw, are you faring well?
<iheartubuntu> im faring OK
<iheartubuntu> how is SF?
<iheartubuntu> i bet union square looks nice with all the decorations
 * pleia2 is heading down there this evening
<pleia2> I caught a glimpse of it coming home the other day, very pretty :)
 * iheartubuntu misses it up there
<iheartubuntu> was going to go up for my bday in NOV but saved $ and went to jay leno show which was free
<pleia2> darn being responsible :)
<iheartubuntu> i told him his show was my favorite, but only the monologue since i usually fall asleep after it :)
<iheartubuntu> seidos, im sure its easy to get to petaluma from SF
<seidos> iheartubuntu, never heard of petaluma
<pleia2> you need a car
<pleia2> maybe an hour north?
<pleia2> 45 minutes?
<seidos> i'm not wasting 45 minutes worth of gas to buy seeds :/
<seidos> i am too 'po
<iheartubuntu> no bus?
<iheartubuntu> heck, id hitch hike
<iheartubuntu> no train?
<pleia2> caltrain goes south, bart goes south and west, I don't think any trains go north
<seidos> have you ever hitch hiked in your life?
<seidos> well, i'd still have to pay for the trip :/
<seidos> hitch hiking is a last resort kind of thing.
<seidos> hmmm, well so is living here...
<iheartubuntu> amtrak... 2 hours
<iheartubuntu> train from OAK to martinez, ca then bus to petaluma
<iheartubuntu> $60 tho on amtrak RT
<iheartubuntu> I know a guy named Big Larry who drives truck. I can give you his number.
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> seidos, have you joined freecycle.org up there?
<seidos> nah, my dad has a bike.  i did meet a group of misfits at the recreation center on 6th though
<seidos> he said i could have it, but i really have no place to ride to
<seidos> 100w light bulbs
<kdub_> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hey kdub_?
 * kdub_ is trying to figure out another SD ubuntuhour location
<kdub_> if you have any suggestions
<kdub_> i feel the coffee shop last time was too smal
<DarkwingDuck> It was a bit small...
<DarkwingDuck> We want to keep it in the point loma area?
<kdub_> eh, I'd be fine moving it somewhere else
<kdub_> phil doesnt have a car though
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, we'll keep it up there for him... There a bookstore in that area with a coffee shop like thing?
<kdub_> not sure, i'll probably have to investigate a bit
<kdub_> so, lets keep it there, the 18th is probably the best date this month
<kdub_> considering holidays
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll should be able to make it.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm gonna let KPLUG know
<kdub_> actually, i dunno so much about the 18th, i'll figure it out once i get back to my calendar
<kdub_> at any rate, sometime around then
<kdub_> i'll keep you in the loop
 * kdub_ is at s-bucks now
<kdub_> they sure make them small out here, MI's starbucks are practically warehouses ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I know that feeling... The Starbucks up by Midway is a bit bigger
<MarkDude> grantbow, are you going to Jono's show tomorrow in SF?
 * MarkDude pats Eureka on the head 
<MarkDude> Let me know G- if you are driving I will pitch in gas $
<pleia2> california has ruined me already, I called 54F "cold"
<akk> heh
<akk> I was listening to Car Talk last week, and this woman called in about how she has a newish SUV but it doesn't have heated seats, and it's so cold she doesn't drive anywhere any more
<akk> and they said "Wait, you're in Oxnard? How cold does it get there?" and she said "It's SOO COOOOLD! This week it got down into the fifties!"
<akk> She didn't get much sympathy from Click & Clack. :)
<pleia2> haha, yeah, a friend of mine in philly told me about that car talk episode when I told them it was cold here :)
<dragon> Anyone got a link for Jono's event in SF tomorrow?
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158257237548249
<MarkDude> \m/      \m/
<dragon> woot.
<MarkDude> Dude, check out this http://zareason.com/shop/Submit-Action-Shots.html
<MarkDude> Sort of a low-rent contest, but cool nonetheless, imo
<dragon> MarkDude: is that a real zareason poster?
<MarkDude> No, Gimp does perspective well enough
<dragon> lol that's what I though
<MarkDude> I use the time on BART to do pics when I am not wasting it playing games
<MarkDude> http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Pictures#5546372914659068994
<dragon> hah, that's a nice one1
<MarkDude> Good abbreviation- ftp- fear the Penguin
<dragon> and HTTP?
 * MarkDude will work on that as well as other protocols 
<dragon> s/protocols/penguins/
<MarkDude> Yes , but your comment made me aware that there are other iteration I could attend to
<dragon> yep, nice idea
<dragon> btw is nixie attending jono's event tomorrow?
<MarkDude> Oh, wearing black to the show would be a good idea
<MarkDude> No collars
<MarkDude> Or sweaters
<MarkDude> I dont think so
<MarkDude> Nixie is still recovering from her time at the loft
<MarkDude> I think we have her for CLS tho
<dragon> lol, recovering.
 * MarkDude misses the hottub
<MarkDude> Do you know any caterers?
 * MarkDude is the dinner coordinator for CLS party at the bohemian loft
<dragon> caterers? Yes, a bunch of Indian restaurants.
<dragon> My dad knows them personally, so I could talk to him.
<MarkDude> Well, we already have Indian food
<dragon> wait, the one at the loft? Is that before or after the event?
<MarkDude> same people as last lunch
<dragon> oh, that was really nice.
<MarkDude> after the event
<MarkDude> Everyone liked them so they are already approved
<dragon> awesome.
<MarkDude> we have two people for doing a Tea Ceremony for the dinner
<dragon> hmm, caterers other than indian places? Can't really recall any off the top of my head.
<dragon> Tea Ceremony?
<MarkDude> Yep
 * MarkDude looks for link
<MarkDude> http://www.medicinebuddhas.org/
<MarkDude> It looks as if we may be able to teach some classes there
<MarkDude> Im leaning on Karsten to do one in Feb
<dragon> interesting
<MarkDude> Well yes it is
<MarkDude> very interesting
<MarkDude> At a place started by Master Wang in 2005
<dragon> I wasn't aware of this
<MarkDude> Neither was I.
 * MarkDude hopes to see it before Xmas
<MarkDude> I need to get a caterer that has some food that will work with the vibe, and has a decent vegetarian option
<MarkDude> Did you hear the one about the Buddhist that walked up to the hot dog vendor and asked him to make - him one with Everything?
<dragon> hah
<dragon> I'll keep looking for options
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Manual Officially Recognized By Canonical [Updated] (& Ubuntu Dev Manual too) http://www.muktware.com/n/02/2010/547
<nUboon2Age> okay, here's a better URL: http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/ubuntu-developer-manual-project/
<nUboon2Age> nhaines: the Ubuntu One for Window beta is public, not private, so your e-mail was completely unecessary (and had a very unpleasant tone to it too btw)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<nUboon2Age> Dec 9, The Ubuntu Hour: San Jose/Silicon Valley http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/585/detail/;  Dec 16th: Mountain View/Silicon Valley http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/550/detail/  akk, aaditya, crashsystems, FashionGirl, jamal, jledbetter, jtatum, MarkDude, pleia2, Yasumoto, phildini, mcgrof_, jb
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<nUboon2Age> jledbetter: i see you did your first edition of "The Ubuntu Hour: Newport News"; congrats!
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Thank you :) Was fun.
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: the Ubuntu One for Wnidows beta is public but is a closed beta, so your email was irresonsible (and extremely disappointing).
<nUboon2Age> nhaines: you're e-mail and now this have a very disrespectful tone imo.  i won't reply further to that kind of garbage
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: what's garbage is signing up for a closed beta and then giving out access information.  And then pretending that it's not closed.
<nUboon2Age> nhaines: i'm blocking you now
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: you can fuck yourself, too.
<nUboon2Age> czajkowski: , jussi, paulproteus, please observe what nhaines just wrote here ^^
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: they swear constantly all the time in this channel.
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: but, if you want to call attention to yourself being untrustworthy, be my guest.
<czajkowski> nhaines: could you please mind your langauge
<jdeslip> nhaines: Well, cursing at someone is slightly different.  nUboon2Age:  Please do realize that your latest contributions to the mailing list have been off-topic and distracting at best. Grant and Nathan had valid points. Please try to learn from that instead of taking personal offense.
<nUboon2Age> jdeslip: i accept your point, but at the same time imo there is no excuse for the harsh unpleasant tone that both grant and nathan have taken.  could it be related to the fact i recommended neither of them be allowed to run for Council?  i think absolutely yes.
<nhaines> czajkowski: please do the same, thanks.
<czajkowski> nhaines: mine is fine in here.
<nhaines> czajkowski: I believe that had logging been implemented earlier that would be demonstratibly false.
<nhaines> nUboon2Age: you assume too much.
<jdeslip> nUboon2Age: I think we all tend to take criticism a bit more personally than an outside observer would see it. Either way, nothing good comes of escalating things into personal conflicts.
<jussi> awesome:  The Finnish Police has 100.000 fans on Facebook - in comparison the FBI has only 65.000. Finns really do trust their authorities.
<jdeslip> Anyway, nhaines: I recognize you are frustrated, but cursing at people is not acceptable in the channel, regardless of who has done it before.
 * MarkDude doubts that is really nhaines - even during arguments he is more respectful than that
<jussi> argh, gotta run. laters.
<nUboon2Age> jdeslip: your phrase 'escalating things into personal conflicts' ignores the reality.  these are two people who seem to be bent on vengence for my having recommended (and the LoCo Council accepting) they not participate in leadership for a time.
<jdeslip> nuboon2Age: neither is constantly carring a victim complex and posting snarky comments about people.
<nUboon2Age> jdeslip: your statement is evidence and merit-free
<jdeslip> nUboon2Age: they are two people who had legitimate complaints about your recent emails. You chose to connect those comments to personal conflict.
 * MarkDude would suggest this being a reaction to the recent overreaction that occured in this Team
<nUboon2Age> jdeslip: actually neither were legitimate complaints
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, what is this regarding- may I aask?
<MarkDude> BTW, you do see how the false dilemma you pointed to a while ago about factions does not really hold true
<MarkDude> Since the shake up here, I have been in agreement with nhaines on quite a bit
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: the factions thing is true though you deny it.
 * MarkDude *still* would have voted for him had he been allowed to run
<MarkDude> step back for a moment
<MarkDude> me was arguing with nhaines  when you 1st said that
<pleia2> nhaines: cursing at people in ubuntu channels really isn't cool :( I understand your frustration but there are better ways to handle things
 * nUboon2Age palms face.  MarkDude yeah and just see what kind of situation we'd be in with nathan, grant, neal and mark .
<MarkDude> since then I have been at least 70%+ agreement with him- minus dropping an F-bomb
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, the factions thing does not hold water- since the shake up- I have apparently been in a faction with nhaines  and Flannel
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: changing subjects to a productive item, could you please point me to the url of jono's thing again?
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> np
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158257237548249
<MarkDude> Also since that time- I dont think that grantbow and I have agreed on much at all
<MarkDude> Yet again- the faction thing does not hold water
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: you gotta know that i am a big appreciator of most of what you contribute.  i hope to see you there this evening amigo
<MarkDude> I will be there
<nhaines> jdeslip: You're right, and I apologize.  (pleia2, you're right too, of course.)
<nUboon2Age> i hope i can make it too MarkDude
<MarkDude> Not your fault btw nUboon2Age -
<iheartubuntu> factions? in ubuntu-us-ca?
<nUboon2Age> iheartubuntu: :-)
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: ty and i hope to see ya later mi amigo
 * MarkDude motions to the council folks if anyone wants to point fingers. You cant act as heavy handed as happened- and *NOT* expect some sort of pushback, along with others feeeling the need to step back a bit. If participation involves risking a public callout- along with the whole public shame deal
<iheartubuntu> im more of a fraction, than a faction :)
<nUboon2Age> i'm out for now...
<MarkDude> ttyl nUboon2Age
<pleia2> MarkDude: I'm afraid I'm not understanding how this is ongoing pushback from the changes the LC made, it mostly sounds like people are taking things *far* too personally
 * MarkDude wants to do his best Al Pacino impersonation now http://www.evtv1.com/player.aspx?itemnum=1722
<MarkDude> You're out of order, you are out of order
 * MarkDude is not taking anything here personally
<MarkDude> yes pleia2 I remember saying the reaction here *actually* had the result of polarization
<MarkDude> that was the word I believe Drew meant
<MarkDude> He was correct in that
<pleia2> I don't think grantbow or nhaines meant for their emails to be insulting, they asked questions about the content, it was not personal
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> Others may be seeing something that may not even exist
<MarkDude> Again, polarization
<pleia2> and this polarization has existed for a very long time in this team
<MarkDude> Some of it has changed tho
<pleia2> I think those of us who are here and regularly talking need to give each other a break and try to move forward
<pleia2> it will go a long way to help if we let things slide from time to time and don't assume the worst of each other
<MarkDude> Like for example- my being polarized to agree with 2 of the 4 bad folks
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: +++
<seidos> good morning all
<pleia2> morning seidos
<seidos> yeah, i guess there isn't much good about it
<iheartubuntu> guten tag!
<MarkDude> true pleia2 , but, people are still aware that they are at risk of being censured- that lesson was very obvious
<MarkDude> nonsense seidos it is a great morning
<seidos> buenas iheartubuntu
<pleia2> MarkDude: risk of being censured?
<seidos> may it be so MarkDude
<nUboon2Age> From UbuntuOne irc channel:
<nUboon2Age> <nUboon2Age> joshoover: i'm confused.  is it bad for me to have fwd your note on Windows beta to Ubuntu-california e-mail list?  i thought it was a public beta.  did i get that wrong?  many apologies if so.
<nUboon2Age> [09:13] <joshuahoover> nUboon2Age: no, no problem at all...we're going to open it up completely on tuesday anyway...we figured people would start sharing the link sooner anyway :)
<MarkDude> Yes. putting of names on bad lists
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: advertising a private beta is very bad form, I don't think nhaines meant any personal offense when he replied to your email
<pleia2> presumably it's private for a reason, the ubuntu california mailing list has a lot of people on it and it's searchable by google
<MarkDude> Um I dont know if I ever seen an F-bomb dropped here
<pleia2> MarkDude: he apologized, it's time to move on :)
<MarkDude> I mean I have seen people's parentage questioned, s-bombs , etc
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: actually the point is that if he simply wanted to ask me he should have done it in private and he made several false assumption which he polluted the ML and here with.
<pleia2> MarkDude: "putting names on list" was a very extreme case of problems brewing over several years, I don't think people are more worried now than they were before about getting into trouble
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: and maybe even more importantly the extremely aggressive tone he took in all of the above belied his negative intent.
<MarkDude> pleia2, GK does have some very active FOSS folks in it
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I think you're application of "extremely aggressive tone" is misplaced
<MarkDude> Ask them what they think could happen here
<pleia2> you're taking it personally :(
<MarkDude> pleia2,  is very right about that
<pleia2> he even used "please"
<pleia2> "Can you please explain why you forwarded an invitation to a closed public beta for Ubuntu One to an open list?"
<pleia2> I don't read that as aggressive at all
<MarkDude> Its artificially polarized- its not permanent by any eans
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: we could go back line by line and see just how harsh his tone was from the beginning, both on e-mail and here
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: but as i say
<MarkDude> We can UNpolarize it- by just taking a step back
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: at some point you need to step back and let go of the past :( it's really hurting us here, we need to move forward and stop assuming everything is an attack, it was a good question
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, step back and realize that most people in his position would most likely not be happy with you
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: if he had good intent he would have done it in private.  obviously he had negative intent even before dropping the fbomb
<MarkDude> regarding how the council stuff went
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I had the same question, it's good that it was asked on list
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: asking a question:  good!  asking it with agreesive tone: very bad and very unUbuntu.  gotta run...
<pleia2> in this case it's not a big deal that the public beta was leaked, but it can certainly paint you as untrustworthy for future betas
 * pleia2 sighs
<MarkDude> eff you, and you and you too :D
 * MarkDude is kidding 
<MarkDude> The common thread here is that people dont like their time wasted
<seidos> people should learn how to skim emails maybe
<jdeslip> True enough, so let's call this incident closed; so we can all go back to playing World of Goo...
<pleia2> and angry birds
<seidos> most of the stuff that comes on planet ubuntu is a waste of time for me, but i'm sure others might benefit from it.
 * MarkDude suggests that it may take a bit of time for this whole *stand down* to fully take place
<jdeslip> pleia2: do you have the new christmas edition?
<MarkDude> How the hell did I take a step over to *reasonable land*
<pleia2> jdeslip: nope
<seidos> MarkDude, like you said, it's a great morning
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, I think it'll just take time
 * MarkDude is used to Lyz saying stuff to me about mellowing out :)
<pleia2> and a lot of reminding each other that we need to forgive and try to move on and all that
 * MarkDude agrees
<jdeslip> Does anyone know what the policy is about installing paid software from the SC on different computers you own?
 * MarkDude 's bringing it up is meant to acknowledge it - and ultimately let it be water under the bridge
<MarkDude> jdeslip, um If not look on torrent sites
<MarkDude> :D
<jdeslip> I see there is an option on my desktop to install my previous purchases.  Just wondering if it is against the license.
<pleia2> jdeslip: there is proably copyright info in the docs?
 * MarkDude is slightly nervous about the pay for app solution
<MarkDude> I mean when is mp3 going to be pay only
<pleia2> for important things there will always be a free option in the open source world, someone will build it
<MarkDude> It appears to be an Applization going on-
<seidos> sharing is caring
<MarkDude> seidos, I agree with the CareBears menatality
<MarkDude> That is how I often describe FOSS to folks
<seidos> MarkDude, who was the care bear with the clover?  i think he was my favorite one.
<MarkDude> Luck bear?
 * MarkDude 's sister had them
<pleia2> I don't actually have an objection to paid software, if someone feels they need to get paid to make something that's fine with me, not everyone can have awesome job like me where I can work on foss at work :)
<seidos> gah, i'll look it up.
<seidos> i used to watch the cartoon
<pleia2> and if it helps bring better software to ubuntu and convert more people - great!
 * MarkDude does not object to the idea
<MarkDude> Slippery slope....
<MarkDude> It does create a wider gulf between Ubuntu and Fedora
<pleia2> yeah, I don't think I buy the slippery slope argument
<MarkDude> When they say free, they mean it
 * jdeslip is really glad I can get World of Goo in SC instead of having to hunt it down on web
<MarkDude> unless you want the whole package- in which case- you need to pay RH :)
<pleia2> yeah, but there they have redhat (paid) and fedora (free), on the ubuntu side there is just ubuntu so there is a concession
<pleia2> I tend to prefer the ubuntu approach, of course :)
<pleia2> anyway, work time
<MarkDude> True. The transition from Ubuntu free to paid- is much easier than Fedora to RH
<akk> One possible slippery slope (though I'm all for having pay sw as well as free) is that communities that have a lot of pay software also tend not to have open source -- their freeware is binary freeware.
<MarkDude> 2 differing distros
<jdeslip> I think part of being open means you have to give your users the choice installing paid apps if they want.
<akk> Having pay software options is great as long as you still encourage open source and make it seem like the default.
<MarkDude> akk +1
<MarkDude> Fine line, and NO it has not been crossed
 * akk has been learning about Android these past few days, and getting frustrated at all the free-not-Free apps that *almost* do what I want, and if only I had the source so I could make that last little tweak ...
 * MarkDude is still looking at that line
<MarkDude> No doubt akk
 * MarkDude is nervous about ZA selling an Android tablet
<MarkDude> We want to have sources available
<akk> I've wondered about that too, MarkDude.
<akk> Too bad no one sells pure Linux tablets.
<jdeslip> akk: a lot of android apps are open-source, too.  Mine are at least. :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: ZA will be releasing the source, right?
<pleia2> B&N did a lousy job with their Nook
<akk> jdeslip: I've seen a few, but I've found it quite hard to find them. Is there a good repository of opensource android apps?
<pleia2> and you'd be hard pressed to find the source for any of the dozens of cheapo tablets out there
<MarkDude> pleia2,  it appears that way
<iheartubuntu> Im worried some programs like GIMP, shotwell, Midori, etc might one day go for a fee.
<MarkDude> We still are not 100% sure we will do it
<iheartubuntu> Stuff I need/use
<iheartubuntu> my bottom line is better because I use Ubuntu/linux OS
<MarkDude> This is under frieNDA
<akk> iheartubuntu: GIMP is a long long way from doing that -- it'll be one of the last to go that way. But I agree, some projects might.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: the source would still be available so there would be forks, I don't really worry about that sort of thing
<iheartubuntu> im also more productive with a linux box instead of fighting viruses and pop up stuff on windows
<MarkDude> akk http://zareason.com/shop/Submit-Action-Shots.html
<iheartubuntu> if all the benefits of linux eventually disappear, then it wont matter what OS i use
<jdeslip> MarkDude: the core of android is open-source.  certain google apps are not.
<pleia2> MarkDude: yay it's fixed!
<jdeslip> exit
<akk> MarkDude: lol <3
<MarkDude> After I did the perspective on the words on that poster- I thought of you akk
<akk> Android is opensource, but I gather that device drivers for specific devices typically aren't?
<iheartubuntu> but im on ubuntu #1 for my bottom line and #2 so i dont fund bill gates and his minions
<nhaines> Since we're fond of recording things here, I asked for an Ubuntu One for Windows beta slot for a magazine article, and I had to be cleared by Cristian Parrino (directory of Online Service for Canonical).  They told me how many invites were going out and that they were going to stagger it out as needed, basically like they'd done for earlier betas they've done.
<iheartubuntu> and #3 because of the community
<akk> Like sheevaplugs -- you can build a kernel for them, you just can't build a kernel that can do wifi.
<jdeslip> akk: ya, device drivers are not.  That is true even of most Ubuntu Video card and wireless drivers though
<pleia2> nhaines: thank you
<nhaines> so when I saw the ML email, I was surprised and concerned.  I didn't (and usually don't) have any personal attack in mind, and if it hadn't been a closed beta I *would* have asked privately.
<nhaines> But I'm glad he went and got clarification from the U1 team and that there's no damage done.
<nhaines> And I also hope we all knock this one out so they can go and do the Ubuntu One photos app for mobile.  :P
<pleia2> u1 photo app would be nice
<MarkDude> Its all good nhaines. You do lots of good stuff for the TEam and FOSS in general :)
<jdeslip> nhaines: thanks for the clarification.  Do you use the u1 music app by the way?
<nhaines> I've been using the WD Photos app for Android for the My Book World/Live/ShareSpace NAS devices and I absolutely want a open source cloud-based one.  :)
<nhaines> jdeslip: I betaed it, am going to subscribe this weekend.  :)  It's awesome.
<jdeslip> I have to admit I am too big a fan of dropbox and the dropbox android app right now to give u1 much of a try.
<jdeslip> I may use it just for that music purpose though
<MarkDude> U1 wont really be a viable option until Windows is supported
<MarkDude> IMO
<jdeslip> which is next tuesday for public beta apparent ;)
<nhaines> The third-party U1 file app is great, but it's not at dropbox levels.
<jdeslip> I didn't even know there was a file app. *goes to have a look
<nhaines> jdeslip: Not sure if AndroidU1 is in the market or not.  It was a Google Summer of Code project.
<pleia2> looks like just ubuntu one music and ubuntu one contacts
<jdeslip> Ah. I see.
<jdeslip> Lots of Ubuntu Theme apps are available...
<iheartubuntu> Today is my Friday Giveaway on my personal blog. Im giving away Baker Creek Seeds (actually a gift cert), so if you want to enter I will post the link in the offtopic chat. Seidos? MarkDude? :)
<MarkDude> Sounds good- Im interested
<iheartubuntu> ok, i posted a link in the offtopic
<MarkDude> Cool ty
<jussi> you know, christmas edition of angry birds reminds me of the christmas edition of lemmings....
<jussi> hey, wait... is there lemmings for android?
 * jussi goes to look
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05 edited
<MarkDude> http://sonyrumors.net/2010/12/03/looking-for-a-new-staff-member/
<MarkDude> Sony is hiring... an intern
<pleia2>  that was neat until you get to the intern part :)
<akk> also it looks like it's sonyrumors that's hiring, not sony
<MarkDude> My bad- hiring is a vague word here
<MarkDude> Get paid nothing- to make up crap about Sony.... sign me up :D
<pleia2> lol
<seidos> it's good luck bear, apparently, not luck bear.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-04
<iheartubuntu> seidos... im doing a contest on my blog if youre interested (for seeds)
<seidos> iheartubuntu, do the seeds work in san francisco's climate?
<iheartubuntu> u can pick your own
<seidos> i heart some stuff doesn't work so great here
<seidos> i have your blog on my rss feeds, did you already post it?
<iheartubuntu> and the winner is seidos! Congrats.
<seidos> \o/
<seidos> seeeeds
<moebius> Well, hello anybody
<jdeslip> hello moebius
<jdeslip> Friday night is not so busy :)
<dragon> everyone's at Jono's Band performance?
<jdeslip> Apparently. I no MarkDude is at least from his facebook messages.
<dragon> yes, I was supposed to, but I had a change of plans at the last moment
<dragon> and SF is kind of far.
<dragon> s/supposed/seriously planning/
<pleia2> company holiday party for me, 'tis the season :)
<MarkDude> Jono's show was epic!
 * MarkDude has video he will post
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-05
<crashsystems> Anyone planning to go to the ubuntu hour event on thursday, the 9th?
<dragon> crashsystems: in San Jose? I'll probably attend that one.
<crashsystems> I'm planning on it. I didn't see anyone on the event page though.
<pleia2> meeting tonight, jtatum and I got a demo website up that we'll show off then :)
<pleia2> Agenda, in case anyone wants to add to it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05
<akk> Thanks for the pre-announcement! I always forget when meetings are happening.
<pleia2> sure
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05 edited
<MarkDude> Dangerous G- telling about how he got his name >> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=473928883804
<pleia2> there is more than "markdude made me">
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> We were on the way to Jono's show
<pleia2> haha
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-sRJHx3Qoo <<< LOUD MUSIC
<pleia2> you know, I thought I'd miss the east when holidays came and it was still warm out, but everyone here bundles up when it gets down to 50F out, so it actually isn't really phasing me, it kinda feels like winter :)
<pleia2> plus there is ice skating at union square!
<MarkDude> Just enough- without the snow
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> pleia2, the other night there was drag night
<MarkDude> they were also racing- yep they call them drag races :D
 * MarkDude is serious, really
<pleia2> oh my :)
<pleia2> I certainly never will get bored out here
<MarkDude> Nope
 * pleia2 testing battery life of zareason laptop
<pleia2> down to the last 15 minutes
<MarkDude> Cool.
<MarkDude> See if you can run powertop on it- and improve the battery time
 * MarkDude has tried on a few of our machines
<pleia2> yeah, this first test is "standard usage"
<MarkDude> It does not help that much on the machines I tried
<MarkDude> pleia2, you are a quick reviewer
<pleia2> which means wifi, full brightness, even tried a DVD for 10 minutes (that ate the battery like mad)
<MarkDude> You will be a able to review another machine soon that way
<pleia2> next I'll try just DVD, then maybe I'll try a few goes with powertop and things
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I just love computers :)
<akk> :)
 * MarkDude is still trying to collect lent out machines from others
<outofjungle> MarkDude, i got a stuffed penguin for you :)
<MarkDude> Yay
 * MarkDude does the extra happy dance
<pleia2> well, I got 2 hours and 45 minutes
<pleia2> not bad :)
 * MarkDude forgot how big of a machine that thing is
<pleia2> well, I think it's huge
<pleia2> over twice the size of my mini9
<MarkDude> It can render video nicely
<pleia2> oh yeah
<MarkDude> Everything is working well I hope
<pleia2> yep :)
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> outofjungle, Im always stoked about penguin stuff
<outofjungle> Yeah, i figured :) I'll give it to you the next time i see you
<MarkDude> Good deal.
<MarkDude> Are you coming to the Partimus party on the 15th?
<MarkDude> phildini, I was hoping to ask you a question
<dragon> I won't be at the meeting tonight - driving to SF for a family reunion
<dragon> Have some extra fun on my behalf
<dragon> I'll follow the logs later.
<phildini> sure thing markdude. shoot.
<phildini> although later might work better. about to go to a concert.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-28
<pleia2> holiday weekend means we're behind on Ubuntu Weekly News summaries, if anyone wants to join #ubuntu-news to help out it would be great :) essentially you read an article, write 2-3 sentence description
<nhaines> pleia2: are there a list of articles?
<pleia2> nhaines: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> (I ask people to join #ubuntu-news so we can discuss summaries as needed)
<nhaines> Fancy!
<nhaines> I was just curious if it was something I could do during a work break or if I need to be tracking down articles and seeing if they had been summarized, as opposed to doing an end-run around #ubuntu-news.  :)
<pleia2> yeah it is
<pleia2> don't need to join, there are some folks I email each week too and they're not in channel
<nhaines> pleia2: well, if I get a chance this afternoon I'll hop in and knock out an article or two.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> we're here every week!
<pleia2> ;)
<pleia2> same link too
<pleia2> but we usually do this on saturday...
<nhaines> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-30
<Corey> Do we have a SCALE discount code this year?
<Faqtotum> i'm probably not going at this point
<akk> I think usually the discount codes don't show up until fairly late.
<erichammond> Gareth: ^^^
 * akk just got the announcement for SCALE: The Next Generation -- so great :)
<Gareth> Corey: let me check and if not I'll add one in.
<Gareth> akk: pass it along :) Help flood my inbox with submissions.
<Gareth> Corey: UBUCON - 50% off.
<akk> ooh, actually I do have a teacher friend I can send it to ...
<Corey> Gareth: Ooh!
<Corey> You run the thingy!
<Gareth> Corey: I'm one of the ones running it.
<Corey> Gareth: And that's a six digit pass.
<Corey> YOur form limits to five.
<Corey> But it works.
<Corey> Yay!
<Corey> Gareth: Supposedly UUASC was supposed to work, but didn't.
<Gareth> Ahh..its UBUCO...cuts off the last letter.
<Corey> Hence I started trolling further afield. :-)  LOPSA didn't have one either that they knew of.
<Gareth> Corey: a few got missed.  If I add those two in...would you passing word back to those groups?
<Corey> Sure!
<Corey> Gareth: Just PM me what they are.
<Gareth> not a great secret :)  codes are UUASC & LOPSA.  easy to remember.
<Gareth> thanks for passing those along.
<Corey> Whee!
<Gareth> brb.  ping me if needed.
<Corey> k
<Corey> I'd lobby for a freenode code, but I think I'm our only rep going this year. :-(
<akk> Gareth: What's the age limit? I assume high school is welcome -- are college students?
 * akk is mailing a HS teacher but is also wondering about one of her students who graduated last year, first-year college now
<nhaines> akk: the age limit for "student" discounts?
<akk> nhaines: For presenting at SCALE: TNG
<nhaines> Oh, that's a good question.  I can't answer that one.  :)
<akk> college students might be intimidating to the younger kids, so maybe that's not fair
<akk> but a first-year college student doesn't have much experience either
<Gareth> akk: so we discussed age limits...couldn't really reach a consensus....Ive been tossing around ages 10 up to 17...but it really depends on the submissions we receive....I'd hate to turn away a really great talk by a first time presenter just because they're above or below a certain age.
<Gareth> akk: didn't ask for the age to be specified in the submissions either.  If you've got someone in mine, I'd encourage you to encourage them to submit something.
<akk> Gareth: Thanks, makes sense. I'll put it on facebook/G+ where this particular student will see it, and leave it up to him
<Gareth> excellent.
<akk> (but I'll send stronger encouragement for the high school teacher ... she has one student who'd be great if she can talk him into it)
<Gareth> great.  any questions at all...ping me here...email me...
<Corey> Gareth: AH CRAP.
<Corey> CES moved and collided.
<akk> Will do, Gareth -- thanks.
<Gareth> no worries.
 * MarkDude acts like a 8 year old at times, would that qualify Gareth ?
<MarkDude> When are Scale announcements
<MarkDude> for speakers?
<pleia2> the site says by dec 3rd
<pleia2> 3 Dec, 2011: Last date for notification of acceptance
<MarkDude> http://www.meetup.com/The-Introvert-Social-Club/?gj=ej1b&a=wg2_l4 Silicon Valley Introverts Let's get together for some wine/beer/cheese/finger food + vintage board games and conversation.   UNO, Parchessi, Don't Spill the Beans, you name it!  BYOG&D (Bring Your Own Game and Drinks) - I have a few but variety is good!!  Will provide mixers, etc.   If you want to bring some food to share that would be great, too.   This is an informal g
<MarkDude> athering.
<MarkDude> Seems like a good deal in Santa Clara. I know some folks dont like being in larger gatherings. This is limited to 6 people
<akk> fun idea
<pleia2> aw man, they are coming out with a pink 3ds :((((
<nhaines> pleia2: also a Zelda DS!
<pleia2> it's ok, I like my blue one, but but..
<pleia2> yeah, I saw that one :)
<nhaines> There's a nifty firmware update that we'll get in the next 10 days too.  :)
<pleia2> later than anticipated, but yay
<nhaines> They said it's delayed with no new release date, but will be released no later than Dec 9th.
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> Gareth, Question. Do people people submitting papers for the kids conference need to register as a speaker as well? there was no instruction to do so that I saw, however I would hate to have missed it.
<Gareth> philipballew: nope.  we were going to try and use the existing registration system for speakers but decided against it.  Email is fine.
<philipballew> alright Gareth thanks. Is there any type of format you would like the paper in? I have not submitted one to scale before.
<Gareth> file format or how the paper is laid out?
<philipballew> how paper is laid out?
<Gareth> brief description, short abstract and a longer abstract.  And time slot length.
<philipballew> Alright, I will do it and email you. Sounds good! Thanks!
<Gareth> no worries :)
<pleia2> nhaines: is there a sata disk shortage? prices have spiked some
<pleia2> my boss was saying something about supply issues in thailand
<akk> The news has said that flooding in thailand flooded some factories and caused the spike.
<akk> IIRC WD was hit especially hard, but all HD prices have risen (and I notice that SSD prices have also risen a bit even though they're from different factories).
<pleia2> yeah, we're in the process of building a new file server and are now considering non-sata options, but everything is expensive
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Thailand_floods#Damages_to_industrial_estates_and_global_supply_shortages
<akk> Yay, my arduino talk was accepted for SCALE.
<pleia2> congrats :)
 * MarkDude is going to spend all day checking his inbox now
 * MarkDude is going to Rackspace Open House tomorrow- their new place in SF
<MarkDude> http://jobs.rackspace.com/content/map/ 14 jobs for SF office, Python, SR stuff, etc- 14 jobs
<MarkDude> If that fits anyone, I would be happy to bring resume DIRECTLY to the hiring folks. See about getting the Scobelizer thumbs up
<Torikun2> yo
<MarkDude> Hey Torikun2 you making ti down on Sunday?
<Torikun2> Hey MarkDude I was meanign to ask you, where is it
<Torikun2> I did not see anything on the site
<MarkDude> Well screw the site at the moment
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/events/315465118479126/
<Torikun2> Hmmmm Mountian View
<Torikun2> Hacker Dojo looks like a real place
<MarkDude> If the car is full of people, we can drop on gas $
<MarkDude> It is a real place, that ROCKS
<Torikun2> What do they do
 * MarkDude has Ubuntu SWAG for it also
<MarkDude> Hack and make, create stuff
<MarkDude> Alison sponsored the event
<Torikun2> $100 a monthy fee lol
<MarkDude> Well - it's worth it if you do stuff there
<MarkDude> Its like a thinktank of hackers
<akk> Yeah, it's expensive.
<akk> But you don't have to join to go to events like the party.
<Torikun2> I wish I could become a reguluar there
<akk> I wish the south bay had cheaper hackerspaces like noisebridge.
<Torikun2> If I did not have a kid, I would become a memberl ol
<akk> Hacker Dojo seems more like a place to rent office space.
<Torikun2> and fast ass internet
<Faqtotum> faster than elbow internet?
<Torikun2> sucks. I work in Mountian View and will have to come back to Mountian View for hacker Dojo, feel like going to work lol
<Torikun2> Anyone near Fremont?
<MarkDude> Well, if folks want to take BART down- they may be able to meet you there
<MarkDude> Post that on the BAMF wall
<nhaines> pleia2: I checked the script I use for auditing support personnel.  The only answer I can give to "Why are Western Digital products going up in price?" is: "The supply and demand for hard drives affects retail pricing.  For pricing questions, please contact your vendor or place of purchase for further information."
<akk> That's quite a non-answer. :)
<nhaines> akk: I think level 1 was ad-libbing.  :)
<akk> BTW, anyone know anyone who wants office desks or chairs? (Free or very cheap) We're cleaning out the office.
<nhaines> Ooh.  I always want those, but never have room.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-01
<MarkDude> Yay, ML reminders
 * MarkDude foregets he has subscribed to said list, until this time of month
<BotenAnna> well now i know what it feels like to be religious
<BotenAnna> i just found an ubuntu logo on the bottom of my tea mug
<BotenAnna> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-upiWp-1KsqA/Tte1Kpl_wFI/AAAAAAAABYE/x-3_1eOYluk/s640/IMG_20111201_091001.jpg
<pleia2> hehe
<BotenAnna> shuttleworth, who be at canonical, spaceman be thy name
<akk> It's a miracle! :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-02
<bkerensa> Good Morning Californians
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> morning
<philipballew> Morning bkerensa
<greg-g> hi there
<philipballew> hello greg-g
<greg-g> hiya philipballew how's Friday treating you?
<philipballew> It is okay. I have class in like an hour and am well rested. Hows your friday greg-g
<pleia2> greg-g: all ready for the mad dash to the hospital? :)
<greg-g> philipballew: good so far, got my coffee and finally a few hours to be productive today
<greg-g> pleia2: pretty much!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, December 4th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<MarkDude> I dont have any Ubuntu media, but am willing to burn some if no one brings any. I will need to get some before the next event in Jan
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/events/315465118479126/
<MarkDude> Yes it is Fedora event, we have Ubuntu case badges and keys
<MarkDude> And also Jono's Art of Community book
<MarkDude> 2 of those
<pleia2> if someone wants to bring some just let me know, we can arrange to meet up
<MarkDude> different types of meat hotdogs, as well as choices for vegetarians
<pleia2> when is this?
<pleia2> tomorrow?
<MarkDude> And if for some odd reason the winner of the grand prize does NOT want a Beefy Miracle shirt in their size, we will buy them an Ubuntu one :)
<MarkDude> Yes
<pleia2> ah, I'm working
<MarkDude> At Hacker Dojo, 12- 3
<MarkDude> You are safe then ;)
<pleia2> you should really let me know if your need for CDs more than 24 hours before :)
<MarkDude> Its all good Lyz
<pleia2> unless you can come here to SF to pick them up I'm not sure how I can get them to you this fast
 * MarkDude is burning the Fedora ones for tomorrow also
<MarkDude> I almost had to cancel event, long story....
<MarkDude> I will be at Ferry building for flashmob at 5pm today
<MarkDude> Dancin'
<MarkDude> like an idiot
<MarkDude> There will be film of it also
 * MarkDude will NEVER live this down :)
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> ferry building isn't far from here
<pleia2> I am working much of the day today (sigh, no weekend for me) but if you give me a call when you're in the area I can pop down to ferry building: 610-952-7370
<MarkDude> Right on
<MarkDude> Phone saved under Princess
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/events/166725306746921/
<MarkDude> * meet up at the ferry building. flashmob!
<MarkDude> * move over to union square. flashmob!
<akk> blah, all these facebook events that can't be viewed unless you're in a browser logged in to facebook.
<MarkDude> Really?
<MarkDude> Thats horrible
<akk> The fedora crew should make a public web page for that event.
<akk> Yes, really.
<pleia2> yeah, it puts you at a login screen if you're not logged in
<MarkDude> http://events.hackerdojo.com/confirm/1155026-fedora-16-release-party-installfest-and-bbq
<MarkDude> Well we have that too
<MarkDude> Fedora would have killed me if not ;)
<MarkDude> The RedHat orbital laser would have targeted me
<MarkDude> shhhh
<akk> Ah, that one works.
<akk> You've been always posting the facebook one here, so I thought that was the only one.
<MarkDude> sry
 * MarkDude is kindof a social media whore
<MarkDude> Needs to work on that
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-04
<pleia2> meh, gmail still eating some of my newlines in emails
<greg-g> pleia2: use mutt :)
<nhaines> Yay, Mario Kart 7!
<pleia2> greg-g: I have it configured with mutt, but imap is soooo slow :(
<greg-g> pleia2: offlineimap
<greg-g> ;)
<pleia2> yeah, I've already done header caching but haven't gone quite that far
<pleia2> mostly I'm just irritated that this issue exists at all :)
<greg-g> well, aside from gmail's interface, it isn't really that good of a product, in my opinion
<pleia2> this is the first major problem I've really had with it
<greg-g> aside from non-threading, bastardized "imap" implementation, and privacy/gov't suppeonas/etc, yeah, no issues :P
<pleia2> threading is client side, if you open mails in a client it's not a problem
<greg-g> right, but we're talking about it as a product, I thought :)
<pleia2> ah, I was confused by your mention of imap :)
<greg-g> true
<greg-g> hah, touche
<pleia2> and as a general rule, I hate privacy, google already knows everything about me (and pays for my health insurance) so none of that bothers me personally
<pleia2> I guess I wouldn't say "hate" more like "I gave up on it"
<greg-g> wait, google pays for your health insurance?
<greg-g> you work for google/
<pleia2> no, my fiance does, I'm covered as a domestic partner
<greg-g> ah, right
<greg-g> I don't think that entitles anyone to know my personal details as a competetitive asset, though
<pleia2> I'm ok with that price for the service
<pleia2> I manage email servers at work all day, I decided in 2007 that doing it at home too was going to make me crazy :
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Interested in saying hello to any of the Debian people?
<bkerensa> I can log into Ghangout and walk around with my lapt
<bkerensa> laptop*
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't have a webcam that can do google hangout
<bkerensa> Oh :d
<bkerensa> ok :D
<pleia2> my netbook has one, but g+ is too much for poor little netbook :)
<pleia2> it can barely do skype
<pleia2> so, hi over IRC! ;)
<pleia2> the CC started doing our bi-weekly calls over g+, I found a mic so I can at least participate that way
<pleia2> getting a webcam is still a bit too 21st century for me ;)
<pleia2> must.not.buy.mario.kart.7.
<pleia2> I went on a trip last weekend, I can't afford such shiny
<nhaines> pleia2: it's great!  The graphics are beautiful and there are two Wuhu Island tracks that are a lot of fun.  I really like tha place.  :)
<pleia2> not helping!
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: not only does it have a Friend List firmware update, but if you choose download play with someone who doesn't have it, it updates their firmware too.  Can't get cooler than that!  :)
<nhaines> Plus you don't play in Communist Mode like in Mario Kart Wii (items seemed to be better balanced).
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> ok, heading out for the afternoon (and not stopping at gamestop!)
<nhaines> Haha, have fun!
<bkerensa> :( my tummy is full of hummus
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-26
<raevol> i learned the wonders of unetbootin this weekend
<raevol> pretty mzng
<philipballew> Gareth, you ever get my email?
<Gareth> I did.  haven't responded yet.  got some time now if you wanna chat re: Ubuntu booth, Youth conference, anything else.
<philipballew> sure, pm Gareth ?
<Gareth> go for it.
<pleia2> philipballew: can you see my first email from Nov 13? I updated that wiki page, we just need to follow-up with a couple people
<pleia2> so no need for you to go through the whole list :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah I see that, those were who I was gonna follow up with. Sorry for not being clear.
<pleia2> ah ok, thanks :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah!
<Gareth> Whose the point person for UbuCon at SCALE 11x?  Was Nathan last year.  Is he continuing?
<philipballew> if it is not nhaines_ , he would know who it is.
<Gareth> nhaines_: ping :)
<raevol> eee scale :)
<pleia2> first option has Ubuntu on it http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/vostro-2520/fs
<darthrobot> Title: [Vostro 2520 laptop Details– 15.6” Laptop with Touchpad | Dell]
<pleia2> looks like you can max out memory at 8G (separate from Dell's site, they don't offer it)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-28
<philipballew> pleia2, The info you gave Dave seemed good. In case you did not know, he is a regular here for ubuntu events in San Diego.
<philipballew> thanks pleia2
<raevol> new hard drives :>
<raevol> 128 gig Kingston HyperX ssd, and 2 TB Seagate
<bkerensa> raevol: they are nice
<raevol> :D
<bkerensa> raevol: I have a Kingston 128GIG HyperX SSD myself
<raevol> rsyncing all my crap from backups
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> raevol: did you update the firmware first?
<bkerensa> for the SSD itself
<raevol> hmm, i didn't
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I would do that first because the only way to update firmware is to format
<bkerensa> :)
<raevol> i'm also using it on a mobo that only supports 3 gb/s
<bkerensa> oh
<raevol> any real reason to update the firmare?
<bkerensa> uhh just for performance and other fixes
<bkerensa> it depends what version they shipped u with
<raevol> :/
<raevol> is there a way to tell?
<bkerensa> im not sure if they update them as they ship
<bkerensa> uhh yeah
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> you have to use a *cough* windows app
<raevol> what a shame, i have no windows
<bkerensa> well then ur out of luck updating firmware eitherway :)
<raevol> eh
<raevol> gonna watch Rush Hour while i do this rsync
<raevol> :D
<raevol> ttyl!
<bkerensa> pleia2: I would love to highlight partimus in a article on OMG does Partimus have any big installs planned coming up?
<pleia2> bkerensa: there is some more work in oakland that one of our core volunteers is planning on writing about soon, I can put you in touch with him if you'd like
<bkerensa> pleia2: totally
<bkerensa> pleia2: So I imagine Xubuntu is going to exceed Ubuntu in popularity in Oregon soon
<bkerensa> pleia2: FreeGeek will be officially transitioning from Ubuntu to Xubuntu 12.04 on 12/04/12 :)
<pleia2> cool
<nhandler> It is looking like I'll be out in the Bay area this summer. Looking forward to meeting up with as many of you guys as possible and continuing my quest to match faces with IRC names
<pleia2> yay :)
<raevol> does anyone have a good understanding of how rsync handles permissions?
<raevol> i want rsync to set the permissions of everything on the destination to a particular thing, but i don't want it to re-sync everything every time just because it has set the permissions on the destination differently
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-29
<Gareth> bkerensa: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-30
<bkerensa> Gareth: pong
<Gareth> bkerensa: hey.  any updates on Mozilla?
<Gareth> re: SCALE.
<bkerensa> Gareth: No the discussion stalled out.... I would bet its probably not going to happen... basically the local person didn't want to own a booth and I offered but I think the decision maker just got to busy to approve it and I let him know at this point I couldnt commit on such short notice.
<bkerensa> =/
<raevol> Gareth: scale proposals are for talks?
<Gareth> Yup.
<raevol> i'm kicking around proposing a talk on gaming in general and www.openmw.org in particular
<Gareth> Gaming would be good.  especially with recent Valve news and other developments.
<raevol> yea
<Gareth> bkerensa: thats disappointing.  I've tried to get Mozilla to the show for the past 5 years and every year they bail.
<bkerensa> =/
<Gareth> bkerensa: whose the local person?
<bkerensa> Gareth: a lady named Joanna Masgaj
<bkerensa> Gareth: I do not know her personally but she is out of Pasadena
<bkerensa> I think thats close by?
<Gareth> yeah. not far from the venue.  she works for Mozilla or just a volunteer?
<bkerensa> let me check our Phonebook
<bkerensa> Gareth: she appears to be a volunteer but works for Aviary
<Gareth> Yeah. i saw that.
<Gareth> sympathic to the volunteer thing, but if you don't wanna go to an event thats literally in your backyard to represent the organization that you're supposed to be repping.  Something wrong there :)
<Yasumoto> Gareth + bkerensa: i <3 mozilla but oh man :-X
<Gareth> Yasumoto: You know what I'm talking about.  How many months did we try to spend having phone calls and email exchanges with them?
<bkerensa> Gareth: I am going to reach out to Mary Colvig who leads Marketing/Comm for Mozilla and try and get this sorted
<bkerensa> I think it sucks too
<bkerensa> :)
<Gareth> Cool.  Good luck.  was in contact with Mary before.
<Gareth> bbl
<Yasumoto> yep, many calls with Mary, who's pretty awesome :)
<Yasumoto> stepping out too, later
<bkerensa> Gareth: So looks like the talk on Scale has sprung
<bkerensa> Gareth: I CC'ed you to the convo on our mailing list
<Gareth> bkerensa: awesome. thanks :)
<Gareth> bkerensa: see a few questions in here.  want me to respond to you with the answers then you can pass them along?
<kdub> anyone know of the best tool for ebook creation/publishing on linux?
<akk> kdub: The only one I've found is Sigil. There's no Ubuntu package, though.
<akk> wikipedia claims it's the only open-source app that can edit epub.
<akk> It's decent, though.
<kdub> hmm, i'll give it a shot! thanks akk :D
<akk> http://code.google.com/p/sigil/
<darthrobot> Title: [sigil - The EPUB Editor - Google Project Hosting]
<akk> I use ebook-convert (from calibre) a lot for converting among formats, but that won't help you actually change things.
<akk> Or create a new book.
<bkerensa> Gareth: sure you can e-mail me any responses
<arno_> Hi, is the san jose ubuntu hour saturday this week ?
<pleia2> arno_: there is one in berkeley
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2125/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> that's the only one for this weekend listed though, haven't seen anything on list about san jose
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california lists our events
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<arno_> pleia2: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-SV/ <- there is this one. it is usually on sunday, but for this week-end, it is planned on saturday, so I wonder if it has changed
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu SV (Sunnyvale, CA) - Meetup]
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> they're supposed to be telling us about those :(
<pleia2> I don't know, sorry
<pleia2> maybe contact the organizer?
<bkerensa> Gareth: Since they have asked me to write up a budget request
<bkerensa> Gareth: I will go ahead and inform you on behalf of Mozilla that we will confirm our interest in that booth
<bkerensa> :)
<Gareth> Ah excellent! :)
 * bkerensa now has to figure out travel costs for the reps and send the budget in
<bkerensa> Gareth: I might even add myself in and fly down idk yet... its a real busy period right now for me
<bkerensa> :)
<Gareth> That would be cool if you can make it.
<bkerensa> Gareth: if not this time definitely soon or next time :) I have to go out to Indiana soon to do a USA Reps Meetup
<bkerensa> they were like why dont you guys have a meetup... and I was like uhh the closest rep to me is in the midwest :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-01
<bkerensa> Gareth: do you know the size of attendance?
<Gareth> for SCALE?
<pleia2> one million!
<Gareth> *holds pinkie to lips*
<Gareth> bkerensa: approx. 2000
<bkerensa> Gareth: https://reps.mozilla.org/e/southern-california-linux-expo/
<darthrobot> Title: [Mozilla Reps - Southern California Linux Expo]
<bkerensa> boom
<bkerensa> Gareth: Is it possible to drop ship swag to the Hilton?
<Gareth> bkerensa: Yup.  Or the furnishing company.  Either one will receive the shipment and deliver it to the booth on the show floor.  From previous years, we generally recommend using the furnishing company, they tend to be more reliable and get things delivered.
<Gareth> bkerensa: hah. I like that my last tweet shows up there.
<bkerensa> Gareth: cool... yeah it pulls it in :s so my big issue with going to L.A. is I would have to Amtrak it
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Airlines do not like fluffy folks :)
<bkerensa> and going to for UDS on Amtrak was epic long :) so L.A. would be 30 compared to 16
<bkerensa> :D
<Gareth> I know a few people that have taken the train down.  You know Larry Cafiero?  He either drives or rides the train down, doesn't like to fly.
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> I dont like flying either and the fluffy issue :)
<bkerensa> but I just checked and for some reason they dont have any private rooms available this early
<Gareth> as a tall person I have my own issues with planes :)
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> you didn't seem that tall when I meet you in 2011?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> maybe I had too many beers
<Gareth> perhaps I had as well and was leaning :)  I'm 6'5"
<bkerensa> wow
<toddcnb> Corey: hi
<JamezQ> Hey guys, for anyone near San Jose, there is a meetup today at Panera Bread.
 * akk hopes to catch the next one, can't make it today
<JamezQ> I'm also hosting one tomarrow
<JamezQ>  > http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2139/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour: San Jose | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<akk> Wow, density of meetups!
<akk> I can't make that one either, but next week I'll be back.
<JamezQ> hi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-02
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<grantbow> philipballew, ttyl :-)
<pleia2> fixed up the timezone for the san jose location so that it shows up
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2139/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour: San Jose | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> ^^ today
<pleia2> also meeting tonight :)
<JamezQ> Hey everyone, anyone free today and near san jose? If so, ubuntu meetup at Panera Bread (503 Coleman Ave, San Jose, CA).
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-25
<muteboy> anyone know how to use ffmpeg?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-26
<philipballew> pleia2, around?
<Torikun> Sup philipballew
<philipballew> Torikun, what is up. How is life these days?
<Torikun> good you?
<Torikun> doing a little coding here
<philipballew> nice. I am working on math homework and drinking coffee. what type of code(s) are you working on?
<Torikun> http://www.linux-toys.com/?p=89
<darthrobot`> Title: [Linux-toys.com » Blog Archive » Introducing Cloud Explorer, an S3 client written in Java]
<Torikun> use s3 at all?
<philipballew> Torikun, No, but I did drive in an Audi S7 the other day, and I made a phone call from a s4 cell phone last week.
<Torikun> lol
<philipballew> Torikun, where in the world are you now?
<Torikun> Fremont
<Torikun> u
<philipballew> San Diego.
<Torikun> nice
<philipballew> Never been to Freemont.
<Torikun> never been to San Diego =)
<philipballew> Grew up in the foothills myself, maybe I have driven through.
<Torikun> Coo
<philipballew> Torikun, its on the way to san jose off the 680 right?
<philipballew> I drove to san jose once to go to a water park.
<Torikun> yup
<philipballew> I go to Fairfield all the time, but never make it south.
<raevol> philipballew
<raevol> phililililililililipballew
<philipballew> raevol, sup gangsta?
<raevol> oh
<raevol> you know
<raevol> suffering through the freezing winter
<philipballew> living the thug life in Claremont must be pretty rough raevol .
<raevol> i get by
<raevol> how's school
<philipballew> raevol, Alright. I am passing, and have a job here. I am a bus driver.
<philipballew> I have three days off starting at 5pm today
<philipballew> so that is cool.
<philipballew> Gonna rode Critical Mass on Friday so I am excited for that alsol
<philipballew> *also.
<philipballew> how is work?
<raevol> cool
<raevol> you're a bus driver!?
<raevol> work is work
<raevol> meh
<raevol> heh
<philipballew> I wanted to get it so I could meet more people. I like it.
<philipballew> what are your plans for thanksgiving?
<raevol> not sure yet, going to see the family on saturday, but dunno about thursday yet
<raevol> you?
<philipballew> raevol, I think I might try to find a place to volunteer sometime on Thursday, but other than that I have nothing.  I'm down to grab a bite and a beer if you are free at all anytime.
<raevol> you know, that actually sounds like fun
<raevol> it'd have to be afternoonish for me, i may be busy in the evening, but i am down
<raevol> bug me about it tomorrow?
<raevol> (10:45:29 AM) philipballew: raevol, I think I might try to find a place to volunteer sometime on Thursday, but other than that I have nothing.  I'm down to grab a bite and a beer if you are free at all anytime.
<raevol> (10:47:38 AM) raevol: you know, that actually sounds like fun
<raevol> (10:47:52 AM) raevol: it'd have to be afternoonish for me, i may be busy in the evening, but i am down
<raevol> (10:48:00 AM) raevol: bug me about it tomorrow?
<raevol> D:
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-27
<raevol> anyone done stuff with XML? as in, pulled data off a web service in XML format?
<blitz> I've worked with xml
<blitz> at my last job that's how we passed data between services
<raevol> so, if i have a web service that will serve me data as an xml, and i need to get that data into a database, should i just write a script that fetches that URL periodically, parses the data, and sends any updates to the database?
<pleia2> yeah, and most programming languages already have xml parsers as modules or libraries so it's not too hard
<blitz> we kind of had a REST like interface, when you retrieved from the db, you'd get the xml representation of the data, and then if you modified it on the page and hit save you send an xml request back to the back end that parses it and updates the database
<raevol> cool, ok
<raevol> yea my problem is that i interact with my database by emailing it
<raevol> i need to read the XML, parse it, and send emails a la https://oss.trac.surfsara.nl/email2trac
<darthrobot> Title: [email2trac]
<raevol> i'll figure it out though, i've just never messed with XML before so i wanted to make sure i am approaching at least the reading part of it right
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-28
<bkerensa> Happy Thanksgiving :)
<blitz> you too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-29
<nhaines> Ooh, I picked up a 850MHz PIII today.  I'm throwing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it as soon as I DBAN the drive.
<nhaines> No Windows ME today.
<Torikun> nice
<nhaines> Whether I can get Ubuntu, Lubuntu, or some minimal Debian on there or whether I just have to LTSP it, should be fun.
<pleia2> if nothing else, I hear they make decent space heaters
<nhaines> Probably!
<nhaines> This thing has a fax modem in it.
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> Apparently, modems were digital to acoustic modulators/demodulators which could be used to communicate over a technology called a phone line.  A fax device could use that technology to send facsimile copies to a remote location.
<nhaines> pleia2: it's a wonder anyone survived.
 * pleia2 chuckles
<nhaines> I wonder if I could harrass Microsoft to get a downgrade license to Windows 98 SE.
<pleia2> win2k forever
<blitz> win2k infinity
<pleia2> but really, I am quite enjoying lubuntu on my G4 PowerBook
<pleia2> started doing iso test this week on it too :)
<nhaines> I would probably run on this.  I'm hunting down a keyboard now for first power up, but I'm fairly certain I doubled the RAM.  (Says 128MB, but I know I didn't put WinXP on this for my aunt and uncle with only 128MB.)
<nhaines> pleia2: yorba sockets are highly overrated.  :)
<pleia2> hoory for early-in-the-cycle-before-they-break-things trusty
<pleia2> yeah, who needs 'em
<nhaines> So far trusty's looking great.... (on my phone.)
<pleia2> it's mega tempting just to buy a non-work phone to put ubuntu on and have a plan
<pleia2> but I think I'll wait until next year and see about snagging a pre-installed one
<nhaines> Let's see.  VGA, keyboard, Ethernet, and power.  I think this might be ready to fire up.
<nhaines> pleia2: but think of all the Mir crashes you'll miss.  :)
<pleia2> hah
<nhaines> I want my next phone to be a Nexus 5 at the moment, but I'm holding off until either my Galaxy Nexus's screen completely dies or until I can get a preinstalled Ubuntu phone.
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a nice power supply.  Also, this already just has Ubuntu on it.
<nhaines> This should be fun.
<nhaines> Ooh, it's karmic!  9.10.
<nhaines> Quite brown.
<pleia2> hehe, remember brown
<nhaines> I think I set this up for them because occasionally Windows would die and they were comfortable using this to get banking and stuff done without worrying about viruses.
<nhaines> Plus WinXP took 15 minutes to boot to desktop and this took more like 3.
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> Then another 30 to run Thunderbird.  They were much happier this way.  Hmm, wonder if it really still knew the time or if Ubuntu snarfed it via NTP.
<nhaines> 384 MB RAM!  That means it can handle computing!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> we're currently in the middle of doing min spec requirements testing for xubuntu
<nhaines> Need help?  :P
<pleia2> if you do end up installing xubuntu, your feedback would be appreciated: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2013-November/009468.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Update of the minimum requierements]
<pleia2> my proposal there is for testing on VMs, but that's only because no one has old computers anymore ;)
<pleia2> obviously testing on real computers is much better
<nhaines> I'm probably not going to get anything real done on this one.  I'm sure I could do a Xubuntu pass.
<pleia2> much appreciated
<nhaines> I'll bet this computer plays a mean game of nethack.
<nhaines> Also!  It is too dark to see.  If you continue, you may be eaten by a grue.
<pleia2> I learned to carry a flashlight in my purse from Zork
<nhaines> :)
<pleia2> serves me well
<pleia2> humans can't see in the dark, it's a problem
<nhaines> Unlike cats with their taptum that reflects light back into their stupid retinas.  So they can judge us even in the dark.
<pleia2> fortunately they mostly just sleep
<nhaines> Sleeping is my cat's hobby.  Sleeping and biting.
<nhaines> Yay, I got it to boot past immediate hard lock upon kernel selection.
<nhaines> Because these BIOS changes made a 12.04 LTS CD bootable, and also because I have poor decision-making skills, I am going to try the 13.10 mini ISO.
<nhaines> Which, doesn't work.  And wow, 12.04 is really slow until it finishes loading.  Snappy after that.  Will be interesting to see if the installed system follows suite.
<nhaines> Trivia time.  Guess what hates software rendering a blur filter over a 1440x900 display?
<nhaines> No hints, but it's initials are "850MHz PIII processor" and "with no graphical accelerator and 1MB allocated to onboard VRAM."
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-25
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-26
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-27
 * ianorlin wishes happy thanksgiving to the channel
<pleia2> happy thanksgiving to you too, ianorlin :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-28
<nhaines> ianorlin: happy Thanksgiving!  I hope you had a good day.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-24
<nhaines_> pleia2: a bit late, but thanks for all the amazing work you do for the Ubuntu community. :)
<pleia2> nhaines_: never too late :)
<nhaines_> pleia2: it works out anyway because you're always doing more amazing work.
<pleia2> haha, thanks
<pleia2> can do more not getting emotionally worn out by giant leadership positions
<nhaines> No doubt.
<nhaines> How do you feel about small leadership positions?
<pleia2> should probably steer clear until my book is done
<nhaines> It was worth a try.  :)
<nhaines> Books are actually a lot of work.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 29th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Just a heads up for anyone interested, our Meetup group is now live at: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<pleia2> nhaines: shall I share on the social media?
<pleia2> nhaines: I guess we should talk about how to add events first and thins
<pleia2> things
<nhaines> Yeah.  I think it's social media-safe, though.  We can get people to sign up perhaps.
<nhaines> http://www.ubucon.org/ should be live almost everywhere now.
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<pleia2> hee
<nhaines> *almost* everywhere.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: well, if we're going to use it for events, it may be nice to have a couple seeded before we tell people about it
<pleia2> but I could go either way
<nhaines> True, true.  I set it up mostly so we can get Ubucon Summit set up.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> http://ubucon.org/en/ does seem to be live...  So I'll have to poke someone about CNAME records, ugh.
<darthrobot> Title: [Home | UbuCon portal]
<pleia2> oh hey, I should be home in time for the meeting on sunday
 * pleia2 updates agenda
<nhaines> yay!
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-26
<Roguehorse> Dead tonight
<Roguehorse> Must be the Holiday =)
<ianxorlin> Rougehorse how are you doing I have not seen you in a long time
<nhaines_> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-28
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the retweets!  <3
<nhaines> By way of a appreciation, have some cats: http://gfycat.com/FarVengefulHawk https://i.imgur.com/I7jd1MQ.jpg
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-29
<ianorlin> hmm I hope https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2015 is ok with me listing the full url as Los Angeles as two words makes it not want to link
<nhaines> ianorlin: just enclose the wiki page name with double brackets.
<ianorlin> ah ok
<pleia2> nhaines: you're welcome :) yay cats
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-28
<lynorian> almost meeting time
<nhaines> Yup.
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> hey pleia2.  :)
<nhaines> I'm almost recovered from traveling.  Almost.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> shall we meeting?
<lynorian> yes
<nhaines> Protip: flying in on Thanksgiving meant I was off the plane, through customs and curbside in like 15 minutes.
<nhaines> Yes, let's!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Nov 28 03:03:15 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair lynorian pleia2
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for November 27th, 2016.
<nhaines> The agenda for tonight is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16November27
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16November27 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> There are no items on the agenda tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Does anyone have any upcoming events to announce?
<pleia2> nothing really on my radar, this time of year gets slow for things
 * lynorian does not 
<nhaines> Yup.  SCALE is a bit further than usual in March.  But the first weekend in March, so not much further.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I suppose it wouldn't hurt to start prepping wiki pages and things for our activities there, we haven't formally discussed what that looks like yet though (booth? ubucon again?)
<nhaines> Richard Gaskin and I are going to start meeting with SCALE and the Canonical community team on Tuesday to get those plans solidified.  UbuCon Europe planning sort of took everyone's time.
<pleia2> oh great
<lynorian> nhaines where are these meetings held?
<nhaines> lynorian: in Google Hangouts, so shoot me an email and I'll get you a link.
<lynorian> nhaines thank you
<nhaines> pleia2: you interested in attending?  I think it's Tuesday around 10am.
<lynorian> ok
<pleia2> nhaines: link me up, I'll come if I can (not sure what my tuesday looks like)
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit will probably be a little scaled back, but we should have a booth as usual.
<nhaines> We'll talk about that Tuesday.  :)  Although our SCALE person is traveling.  So it might be the week after.
<nhaines> We need to have leadership elections soon.
<pleia2> yeah
<lynorian> nhaines +1
<nhaines> Unless we just want to assume emergency powers for the well-being of the empire and attain hegemony.
<pleia2> hah
<nhaines> I'll figure out some dates and send an email.  For real this time because I'm not trying to get all my work done before I disappear for two weeks on travel.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines :)
<nhaines> That's all I can think of there.
<pleia2> I don't have anything else
 * lynorian does not
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> If anyone has any other on-topic announcements to make, this is the time.  :)
<pleia2> happy holidays :)
<lynorian> ahppy holidays as well
<nhaines> Oh yes, those have already begun.  :)
<nhaines> Happy holidays to all.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda items
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this week's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else anyone wants to bring up?
<pleia2> nothing fro mme
<nhaines> Me either.
<nhaines> I guess I should say that we represented California at UbuCon Europe.  :)
<pleia2> indeed we did! along with philipballew
<nhaines> I should have a blog post up in a day or two.  But the summary is that we were probably the ones that made UbuCon such a huge sucess.
<nhaines> As the default voice for uNav, I crashed Marcos Costales's presentation about uNav just before he started and announced "You have arrived at the presentation."
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Okay, I think we have officially meetinged.
<pleia2> https://svij.org/blog/2016/11/27/ubucon-europe-in-the-retrospective/
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuCon Europe in the retrospective]
<pleia2> was a good post about it :)
<pleia2> but there have been several floating around
<nhaines> A good post, although not quite as detailed as the German post, which I will harass Sujeevan about shortly.  ;)
<pleia2> aha :)
<nhaines> Marcos Costales has some good writeups in Spanish: https://plus.google.com/+MarcosCostales
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<nhaines> Okay, I'll see everyone for our next meeting on December 11th, same bat-time, same bat-channel.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Nov 28 03:19:58 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-11-28-03.03.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks nhaines!
<nhaines> pleia2: I have a new appreciation for how you still get things done even while traveling heavily.  Although in my defence, I seem to have picked up a slight cold on the flight back!
<pleia2> hah, it's so exhausting
<pleia2> happy to be sitting on a couch in front of a fire right now, even if I'm on the wrong coast
<nhaines> Well, we can't all be in California all the time.  ;)
<pleia2> yeah, it gets full
<nhaines> It's been raining the last two days which has been pleasant, although supiciously identical to the weather in Essen.
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Sujeevan said on Friday "you were hardly gone and the sun is shining."
<pleia2> tsk :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-29
<lynorian> nhaines the link to the hangout for the ubucon will be nice
<pleia2> oh hm, I imagine that hangout is happening now
<lynorian> oh well I think he forgot to send it to me
 * lynorian thinks nhaines just forgot
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-01
<metalbiker> hello everyone!
<metalbiker> is there anyone on here close to Apple Valley, CA?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-11-26
<pleia2> nhaines: submitted ubucon talk \o/
